# Schifffahrtszeichen - Übersicht mit ins Boot!



## clinch (8. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin (Boots-) Führerscheinneuling und werde die Elbe bei Hamburg mit meinem Boot befahren. Zwar habe ich beim Führerscheinunterricht die ganzen Schifffahtszeichen lernen müssen, aber ich merke schon jetzt nach 2 Monaten, dass viele aus meinem Kopf verloren gehen....

Da auf und an der Elbe aber viele, viele Schiffe fahren und Schilder aufgestellt bin, möchte ich mir eine Übersicht der wichtigsten Zeichen ausdrucken, laminieren und ins Boot legen. 

Weiß jemand von euch, wo man solch eine Übersicht bekommt, die kurz und knapp die Zeichen und ihre Bedeutung darstellt? (alos kein Büchlein, in dem man blättern muss) Google habe ich schon bemüht, aber nichts Gescheites gefunden....

Wäre klasse, wenn jemand eine Bezugsquelle oder einen Link parat hat. 

Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## Kistenmann (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schifffahrtszeichen - Übersicht mit ins Boot!*

Ich hab mir meine mal selber gemacht und laminiert. Seezeichne gibts als Übersicht auch im I-Net. Muß mal schnell gucken, ob ich das noch wiederfinde
**EDIT: und hier gibts welche: http://www.rainerstumpe.de/tonnen/seezeichen.html ***


----------



## astacus (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schifffahrtszeichen - Übersicht mit ins Boot!*

Moin,

kauf dir die BSH Karte 1. Da sind alle Zeichen drin und kostet 9,95 im Fachhandel.

Grüße
Astacus


----------



## Hunter79 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schifffahrtszeichen - Übersicht mit ins Boot!*

Fahr zu AWN die haben sowas..:m


----------



## clinch (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schifffahrtszeichen - Übersicht mit ins Boot!*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten! #6

Ich habe inzwischen beim Wasser- und Schiffahrtsamt angerufen und die meinten, sie stellen die Karten kostenlos zur Verfügung! Da schaue ich nächste Woche mal vorbei und wenn die nichts gescheites haben, springe ich auf dem Rückweg bei AW Niemeyer rein...

Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## clinch (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schifffahrtszeichen - Übersicht mit ins Boot!*



clinch schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure Antworten! #6
> 
> Ich habe inzwischen beim Wasser- und Schiffahrtsamt angerufen und die meinten, sie stellen die Karten kostenlos zur Verfügung! Da schaue ich nächste Woche mal vorbei und wenn die nichts gescheites haben, springe ich auf dem Rückweg bei AW Niemeyer rein...
> 
> Viele Grüße, Florian


 
P.S. Das ist hier ja ein richtiger "Hamburger-Thread"! |wavey:


----------

